# Steely Dan "Peg" Solo



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have never judge a song by the guitar solo but studio guitarist Jay Graydon really nailed this. Being the huge Steely Dan fan I stumbled on to this clip. I found it really interesting to hear how the later SD touring guitarists would play it in a live situation. Jay Graydon solo is still my fav but the other guys IMHO are killer.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm a big Steely Dan fan too, and I've seen them a couple times in concert with Jon Herington playing lead. Pretty awesome guitarist.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I liked some of the different approaches. 
My wife on the other hand hearing it from a couple of feet away said, "what is that? It doesn't sound good. Doesn't sound like it goes together." LOL


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That was cool!

I like the original most, but that may be because it is such a definitive solo. Solos like this, that even non-guitarist can sing, need to be played pretty close to the original, IMO. 

So my other two faves are the two that most closely refer to the original, those played by Jon Herington and George Whatshisname. But all 5 solos are great, I would happily sit through any of them and beg for more.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I enjoyed them all. I've never knowingly listened to SD before, so I'll try to keep an ear out.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Big SD fan here too. My fave is of course Krantz's


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Biased towards Graydon's original solo, if only because it is the most familiar so it naturally sounds like it "fits". The finishing on his frets must be fabulous to allow that sort of slide up and down the fretboard. Given that the other solos are all live, those 4 players are at a bit of a disadvantage. Presumably, Graydon's solo was _not_ the first take, and we have no idea what else the other 4 were up to on those specific evenings.

George whatshisname Wadenius was guitarist for Blood Sweat and Tears for a while, then principal guitarist in the Saturday Night Live Band (before G.E. Smith); i.e., basically a NYC-based session guy.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Good point on the live v studio aspect. Jay probably got a few more takes to create the iconic solo he did.

And agree with nkjanssen, George's tone was horrendous - took a lot away from his great playing.


----------

